# PS5 to be backward compatible with over 4000 PS4 games but some "may exhibit errors"



## Bladexdsl (Oct 9, 2020)

what fucking errors? my decision to get a ps5 continues to drift further and further away. first they are releasing all their so called exclusives on pc and continue to censorship the shit out of everything and now BC might not even work properly!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 9, 2020)

That makes no sense... Especially the PS4 only list... 

Xbox/Microsoft is over here trying to make the experience as grand as possible... Sony is like "ssd go brrrrr" 

Still, may snag a PS5 digital for some of the next Gen titles.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 9, 2020)

None of those 10 games are any good, so nothing lost there which is nice.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 9, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> what fucking errors? my decision to get a ps5 continues to drift further and further away. first they are releasing all their so called exclusives on pc and continue to censorship the shit out of everything and now BC might not even work properly!


cmon like all emulators/bc mode there are always some tiny issues somewhere, they just didint fully tested every 4000+ games from top to bottom, so its there way to say if a random game has some crash when doing certain conditions or just a wierd texture or whatever.

there were some ps2 games that didnt work even on ps3 with ps2 hardware and some ps1 games that didnt work either on the ps1 emulator.

so its there way of saying if something happens on any of the supported 4000+ games  they warned you, heck im glade the list of incompatible games is so small at least, besides shadow complex remastered i would never play any of the games on the list.


----------



## relauby (Oct 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> None of those 10 games are any good, so nothing lost there which is nice.



Hitman Go is a pretty solid puzzle game, and people loved Shadow Complex back in its original release and I’ve never heard anything bad about the remaster. Those two are a shame.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 9, 2020)

That's very unexpected from a business point of view.


----------



## TehCupcakes (Oct 9, 2020)

This is actually good news from my perspective. It means that Sony is taking a _ban list _approach for known issues instead of an _allow list_ approach. In other words, it's unfeasible for them to test every single PS4 game so they're just going to open it up to basically everything (licenses permitting) with the disclaimer, "it may not work in some scenarios."

This is a million times better than requiring approval on each title like that did the Vita TV. (For those not aware, the result was only a small portion of the Vita library allowed to run on PSTV/VitaTV officially, despite mods proving that the *majority *of games would have worked with no modifications without issue. Although their hands might have been tied due to licensing restrictions, I'm not sure, but I digress.)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 9, 2020)

relauby said:


> Hitman Go is a pretty solid puzzle game, and people loved Shadow Complex back in its original release and I’ve never heard anything bad about the remaster. Those two are a shame.


True, but Hitman Go is also a mobile game, it's not like it's some PS4 exclusive so you're SOL if you only own a PS5 and you'll never get to play it  

Can't say much for Shadow Complex since I've never played (or really heard anything about, TBH), but it's certainly not a major loss all things considered. Could be much worse, could've been something big like Uncharted or Bloodborne or something


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> True, but Hitman Go is also a mobile game, it's not like it's some PS4 exclusive so you're SOL if you only own a PS5 and you'll never get to play it



Why the hell would a mobile game give the PS5 trouble?  That's the shit that really boggles my mind.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 9, 2020)

All of this is inside acceptable expectations and I wonder how can there be people getting into drama queen mode because of this. 

That said, good I have Shadow Complex Remastered on Xbox One.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 9, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Why the hell would a mobile game give the PS5 trouble?  That's the shit that really boggles my mind.


It's probably not so much a matter of "giving the PS5 trouble" as it is the game being coded in such a way that it's incompatible with the way they've setup backwards compatibility. 

Presumably they're not just running an emulator (that would be silly), I expect it's similar to the approach MS does with their 360 BC on the Xboner, the game is recompiled to run on the PS5 natively. There's probably some kind of module or library or something that's not supported on the PS5, so a few games just might not work properly when it's being recompiled.


----------



## AirbusX (Oct 9, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> All of this is inside acceptable expectations and I wonder how can there be people getting into drama queen mode because of this.
> 
> That said, good I have Shadow Complex Remastered on Xbox One.



Because some people have nothing else to bitch about, or nothing else going on in their lives so they will just bitch bitch bitch.


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2020)

Good thing i have a PS4 to play those PS4 games. like Joe's Diner /s


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Preorders open again when? Because those who've been scalping these can all piss off.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> None of those 10 games are any good, so nothing lost there which is nice.


go play shadow complex now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Why the hell would a mobile game give the PS5 trouble?  That's the shit that really boggles my mind.



Why would you play a mobile game on a PS5 in the first place?


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 9, 2020)

Ok the list isn't a deal breaker  I guess the better question are they going to upscale the games or leave them as is on PS4 Pro level. PS3 BC back in the day wsn't perfect and it got worse when they released the 2nd revised BC models with "software emulation" instead of the original emotion engine

These "Ultimate Edition" cash grab games need to stop if they can upscale the games for free from pervious gen.


----------



## relauby (Oct 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> True, but Hitman Go is also a mobile game, it's not like it's some PS4 exclusive so you're SOL if you only own a PS5 and you'll never get to play it
> 
> Can't say much for Shadow Complex since I've never played (or really heard anything about, TBH), but it's certainly not a major loss all things considered. Could be much worse, could've been something big like Uncharted or Bloodborne or something



Fair, it’d be a way different story if first-party games weren’t working, or even big third-party stuff, but this is still kinda crappy. Not a dealbreaker for anyone I’m sure, but I would have liked to be able to hang on to my PlayStation copy of Shadow Complex instead of having to repurchase it on PC or something when I wanna play it.


----------



## playstays_shun (Oct 9, 2020)

People ridiculed me for being skeptical of claims of 99% compatibility claim leap from 'almost all' top 100 games before MS ate their lunch on BC support... sounds like a backwards compatibility public beta

I think it's gonna be smart to hold onto a ps4 pro for a while if you want to be sure.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Oct 9, 2020)

they lost me at 70$ a game, I'm good.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 9, 2020)

so they got just to within barely a hair away from crossing the finish line with full compat and said..."nah, I give up"
you gotta be kidding me...I don't care if it's only a couple lost it's the fact that it's so few and that they aren't wrapping up the last few to get rid of the asterisk next to ps4 backwards compatibility that feels like bullshit to me. if it where accessory issues I could sort of understand but this just feels a little lazy. go big or go home


----------



## Axido (Oct 9, 2020)

What a funny coincidence that one of the titles that won't be backwards-compatible is named "Just deal with it".
It might work, but Sony included it to send a message.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 9, 2020)

It's as if some of you for some odd reason, think that EVERY single Xbox, 360, XB1 title is going to be backwards compatible with the Series X. BC wasn't 100% with 360 or XB1 either. So I'm not quite sure what some people are crying over. That list of games is nothing anyway. It's like complaining that Soda Drinker Pro and Professional Farmer 2017 won't play on the Series X.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Axido said:


> What a funny coincidence that one of the titles that won't be backwards-compatible is named "Just deal with it".
> It might work, but Sony included it to send a message.



All games that no one cares about lol


----------



## DerpDingus (Oct 9, 2020)

I suspect there are WAY more  ps4 games that are technically playable but have major issues when played on the ps5 but as usual Sony will downplay that part so consumers will find that out for themselves


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

What do people expect them to do, emulate the PS4? It's almost as if the PS4 is very hard to emulate or something


----------



## Jayro (Oct 9, 2020)

Sounds like Sony is too lazy to release a few compatibility patches, like the 360 and Xbone did. They could easily reboot the PS5 into a PS4_FIRM and run the PS4 in a sort of "PS4 Mode" like the 3DS does with GBA injects and DS games.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 9, 2020)

Gotta secure more PS4 sales with Joe's Diner.


----------



## Zyvyn (Oct 9, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 227778​
> Sony revealed in a post today that the PS5 will be backward compatible with "the overwhelming majority" of PS4 games; meaning over 4000 titles. Some of these will benefit from the PS5's Game Boost feature which could improve the original game with higher or smoother frame rate. The company also confirmed the compatibility of the PlayStation VR headset and PS VR games which will require, in addition to the headset, a PS camera (sold separately from PS5 console) and a PS camera adaptor (no purchase required).
> 
> However, the console maker also mentioned limitations regarding this backward compatibility. For one, the post mentions that some functionalities available on the PS4 might not be available on the PS5. Additionally, Sony writes that some PS4 games "may exhibit errors or unexpected behavior when played on PS5 consoles". The company did not clarify which games will be affected by those issues nor what these issues are specifically.
> ...


Theres a reason I tend to never buy a console towards the beginning of the generation


----------



## isoboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Gotta secure more PS4 sales with Joe's Diner.



Do the doritos competiton - hike around Europe and buy bags of chips.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Oct 9, 2020)

70 dollars for a game is not expensive ,games back in the day cost 200 gulden dutch money ! or sometimes even more 
backwards compatible via disc ?


----------



## YuseiFD (Oct 9, 2020)

The error is probably "sorry, this title does not support backwards compatibility" lmao


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 9, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> what fucking errors? my decision to get a ps5 continues to drift further and further away. first they are releasing all their so called exclusives on pc and continue to censorship the shit out of everything and now BC might not even work properly!


Ohh stfu you moaning little girl.

Like pc games, you can get issues as the hardware used was not what it was built for.

And whqt sony exclusives have sony released on pc.

I couldnt give a toss if the ps5 didnt play ps4 games, its not like i dont have 3 ps4 consoles to play games on.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's probably not so much a matter of "giving the PS5 trouble" as it is the game being coded in such a way that it's incompatible with the way they've setup backwards compatibility.
> 
> Presumably they're not just running an emulator (that would be silly), I expect it's similar to the approach MS does with their 360 BC on the Xboner, the game is recompiled to run on the PS5 natively. There's probably some kind of module or library or something that's not supported on the PS5, so a few games just might not work properly when it's being recompiled.


or it could simply be some games that take advantage of hardware bugs to execute code, there are alot of games that did this back then and those bugs arent present on newer hardware.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Oct 9, 2020)

At some point in 2006, or maybe it was 2007, it became clear that in spite of the weird name and the last-gen power, the Wii was going to win that generation and that Sony had failed to live up to its E3 hype on the PS3. 

This is that moment for this generation when it should become clear that the Xbox is going to win this generation and that it won't be particularly close. Sony is still sending out half-truths just ahead of the launch while MSFT continues to be completely transparent. Xbox Live is a much better deal than $70 PS5 (temporary) exclusives. And Sony isn't even capable of competing with it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

scroeffie1984 said:


> 70 dollars for a game is not expensive ,games back in the day cost 200 gulden dutch money ! or sometimes even more
> backwards compatible via disc ?



That's easy for you to say


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 9, 2020)

i dont get why americans are beinging in the 70$ a game thing into this, in europe every ps4/xbox1  game was 70 euros full price already and i didnt see anyone climbing trees lol  even with 70dollars we still pay more for each game from even the ps3/xbox360 ownward(ps3/xbox360 games were 65 euros if i recall)

seriously and yet they complain, i dont fell sorry at all for you guys haveing to now still pay less than we do  at all.



ChibiMofo said:


> At some point in 2006, or maybe it was 2007, it became clear that in spite of the weird name and the last-gen power, the Wii was going to win that generation and that Sony had failed to live up to its E3 hype on the PS3.
> 
> This is that moment for this generation when it should become clear that the Xbox is going to win this generation and that it won't be particularly close. Sony is still sending out half-truths just ahead of the launch while MSFT continues to be completely transparent. Xbox Live is a much better deal than $70 PS5 (temporary) exclusives. And Sony isn't even capable of competing with it.


tbh i dont beleive this, if there is a switch 2 and a good marketing for it, nintendo will win hands down imo.

also xbox has basicaly no market in asian countrys and even on europe playstation wins by a landslide over xbox sales, so yeah xbox might win usa sales but will loose on everywhere else easily, most people who buy consoles dont read the news wenbsites at all, they just go for their favorite brand.


----------



## libbyfishandchips (Oct 9, 2020)

really?


----------



## AlexMCS (Oct 9, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> At some point in 2006, or maybe it was 2007, it became clear that in spite of the weird name and the last-gen power, the Wii was going to win that generation and that Sony had failed to live up to its E3 hype on the PS3.
> 
> This is that moment for this generation when it should become clear that the Xbox is going to win this generation and that it won't be particularly close. Sony is still sending out half-truths just ahead of the launch while MSFT continues to be completely transparent. Xbox Live is a much better deal than $70 PS5 (temporary) exclusives. And Sony isn't even capable of competing with it.



Considering the box has 0 exclusives, timed or not, I'd say Sony will still win if they play their cards right.
Like I say all the freaking time, what makes people buy consoles are the exclusive games in the first place.
If there is no exclusivity, the hardware with the better cost/benefit ratio (almost always the PC) wins the race.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Oct 9, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> Ohh stfu you moaning little girl.
> 
> Like pc games, you can get issues as the hardware used was not what it was built for.
> 
> ...



Of course issues can happen. But that's not the problem, the problem is that it doesn't even seem like they're going to address these issues and fix them over time, just like they already gave up on PS1/PS2/PS3.

It doesn't matter that previous consoles exist. The whole point of backward compatibility is to ensure games will still playable years down the line, when the old hardware and their accessories won't be produced anymore.

It doesn't take the world to get a ps1 and ps2 emulator running and maintaining it. Heck, PSP/PSVita can also work. PS3 would take more work for sure, but yet again, the competition has been doing it over the years when Sony was snobbing them.
For some reason I'm one of those guys who liked Lair. I know its framerate is awful, and you know what? This game would have benefited from the xbox treatment of enhancing all games on next gen. Just like many, many others.

Sony is being anti-consumer with retro compatibility. Well not just with that, I could write an entire paragraph about their region locked account system and how you get completely screwed if you move to another region of the world, but that'd be too long.
And I'm talking as a guy who's had multiple ps3, ps4 and ps4 pro and who already ordered the ps5.

As the commander in chief of complains against Nintendo fanboys, It'd be fair to expect of you to be at least as critical of Sony anti-consumer practices. You have no personal gain in defending that, why bother?


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 9, 2020)

$70 for a game isnt the problem. The problem is the DLC and microtransactions that makes the asking price worthless. PS2 era and below we got complete games but PS3 era and upper the DLC plague hit the gaming industry. Doesn't make sense buying a $50-$70 game especially when it will have a ton of DLC Seaon passes and etc... not to mention multiple game updates. If I'm paying full price for a game I expect a finished product not a rushed product that's going to have a million update to fix bugs and swarmed DLC.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

I'll just buy the games used and/or on sale just to piss off developers.

Also if devs are charging this price for games that require DLC or microtransactions, then f*ck them
People who defend the increase of price for games that require DLC  deserve to be ripped off


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 9, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> Of course issues can happen. But that's not the problem, the problem is that it doesn't even seem like they're going to address these issues and fix them over time, just like they already gave up on PS1/PS2/PS3.
> 
> It doesn't matter that previous consoles exist. The whole point of backward compatibility is to ensure games will still playable years down the line, when the old hardware and their accessories won't be produced anymore.
> 
> ...



I think it came down to the price... Sony tried to do full BC with the launch 60gb PS3 but the sales wasn't  that great so they had to strip the BC away and 9/10 times Sony in the near future will put our a PS2 Classic or  a PS3 Classic and many people are going to buy that. Let's not forget them trying to push out the PS Now sales....  

I don't have a problem with the PS5 being BC only with the PS4 that's considered a huge plus but nowadays you can buy a PS2 or a PS3 for dirt cheap and mod them so people are better off going that route. I doubt if a PS2 or PS3 classic is released they will be modded so easily but who knows. I have my moded PS2 and PS3 but I barely play them


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 9, 2020)

They forgot the "dash part of "Joe's Diner" cause that's what I feel like doing right now to get away from that list of games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I think it came down to the price... Sony tried to do full BC with the launch 60gb PS3 but the sales wasn't  that great so they had to strip the BC away and 9/10 times Sony in the near future will put our a PS2 Classic or  a PS3 Classic and many people are going to buy that. Let's not forget them trying to push out the PS Now sales....
> 
> I don't have a problem with the PS5 being BC only with the PS4 that's considered a huge plus but nowadays you can buy a PS2 or a PS3 for dirt cheap and mod them so people are better off going that route. I doubt if a PS2 or PS3 classic is released they will be modded so easily but who knows. I have my moded PS2 and PS3 but I barely play them



I wouldn't trust them again with mini consoles, after the shit they pulled? Using outdated open source emulators, bad performance, making games run at PAL speeds in non PAL regions in 2019? Yeah, no. They should stay out of the mini console business and stick to the PS4/PS5, thank you.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Oct 9, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I think it came down to the price... Sony tried to do full BC with the launch 60gb PS3 but the sales wasn't  that great so they had to strip the BC away and 9/10 times Sony in the near future will put our a PS2 Classic or  a PS3 Classic and many people are going to buy that. Let's not forget them trying to push out the PS Now sales....
> 
> I don't have a problem with the PS5 being BC only with the PS4 that's considered a huge plus but nowadays you can buy a PS2 or a PS3 for dirt cheap and mod them so people are better off going that route. I doubt if a PS2 or PS3 classic is released they will be modded so easily but who knows. I have my moded PS2 and PS3 but I barely play them



There are many inconvenient about using old hardware, the most important being the depreciation of accessories needed for them, but also...
PS1/PS2 for example don't have digital output natively, it's a problem that will only get worse over time. What's the best way to play Timesplitters 2, a FPS legend, today?

PS3 games, for quite a few of them, have a low resolution or low framerate and would benefit from hybrid emulation (of the likes of what Xbox does or recently Nintendo with Mario Galaxy). I love to bring Lair as an example of a game that is borderline unplayable on PS3 and that is forever stuck on that platform because of this type of decisions. But there are others.
How do I play Soul Calibur 4 today? This game runs decently well on PS3, but then oh no, all my controller batteries are shit these days, and keeping multiple versions of controllers that are barely different... not super convenient.

At the end of the day yes, it's a nice to have, but the competition understood that if you keep stacking on nice to have over time you are more suited for the long game.


----------



## jahmane (Oct 9, 2020)

yeah yeah yeah they said that last time


----------



## Xzi (Oct 9, 2020)

limpbiz411 said:


> they lost me at 70$ a game, I'm good.


Unfortunately that's going to be the price for most AAA games next gen, regardless of platform.  Though Nintendo will undoubtedly remain an exception for some time yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Unfortunately that's going to be the price for most AAA games next gen, regardless of platform.  Though Nintendo will undoubtedly remain an exception for some time yet.



It wouldn't be so bad if developers weren't lazy ass programmers and actually had a complete game, you know, without DLC or microtransaction bullshit?

Until we get complete games, that are actually completed,  70 dollar priced games can GTFO


----------



## limpbiz411 (Oct 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Unfortunately that's going to be the price for most AAA games next gen, regardless of platform.  Though Nintendo will undoubtedly remain an exception for some time yet.


i'd pay 70 if a game had no dlc and everything already included on the disc or offered all their dlc for free.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

Well, that's awkward. SONY going for quantity over quality is never a good thing.

Meanwhile, Microsoft is working on making all their previous generations backwards compatible (Xbox, Xbox 360, Xbox One) with Xbox Series X than just throw out a number and hope for the best, like SONY's doing.



The only thing SONY has got going for them are the exclusives, otherwise Microsoft will be offering a better gaming service for the customers.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

why is backwards compatibility such a big deal? people who are buying the ps5 probably have a ps4 as well, but if they want to play ps4 games that badly... just get a ps4?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Why would you play a mobile game on a PS5 in the first place?


Oh I have no interest in it. Just find it kinda humorous that of the few games PS5 can't support with backward compatability, one is a friggin mobile game of all things.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if developers weren't lazy ass programmers and actually had a complete game, you know, without DLC or microtransaction bullshit?
> 
> Until we get complete games, that are actually completed,  70 dollar priced games can GTFO


There were already very few games worth buying at a full $60, so it really doesn't change much in terms of needing to wait for discounts to get the most value out of your purchases.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 9, 2020)

Loversan said:


> why is backwards compatibility such a big deal? people who are buying the ps5 probably have a ps4 as well, but if they want to play ps4 games that badly... just get a ps4?


backwards compatibility is great, for instance i don't have space under my tv for 6 consoles but i have space for a phat ps3 that plays ps1,ps2,ps3- ps4 and wiiu(plays gc(hacked),wii,wiiu and more nes/snes/etc homebrew emulators), its a hassle if you want to play an old game  that isnt available on newer systems and have to go to the garage or attic to get an old console to play that game alone and then put it back, backwards compatibility not only plays the games better than they were on their original hardware, but saves you space and gives quality of life.

For  me* phat ps3 will be held as the best backward compatibility console of all time*, dont give me shit about xbox 1 or whatever backwards compat when there is an handful of original xbox games and xbox360 games avaialble, that isnt backwards compat its just a tiny list of games available that they got the permission from the devs, they dont even reach 30% of their respective consoles games numbers and never will get even close to 100%, becuase the way xbox handles backward compats they need the devs permission  and probably the game source code to recompile it with changes, they dont just use a simple emulator, they recompile some code in each game, therefore even in 20 years you wont have 80% of original xbox /xbox360 games at all and never 100% becuase many studios went kaput, and their games source codes and permissions are probably forever lost.


----------



## isoboy (Oct 9, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> backwards compatibility is great, for instance i don't have space under my tv for 6 consoles but i have space for a phat ps3 that plays ps1,ps2,ps3- ps4 and wiiu(plays gc(hacked),wii,wiiu and more nes/snes/etc homebrew emulators), its a hassle if you want to play an old game  that isnt available on newer systems and have to go to the garage or attic to get an old console to play that game alone and then put it back, backwards compatibility not only plays the games better than they were on their original hardware, but saves you space and gives quality of life.
> 
> For  me* phat ps3 will be held as the best backward compatibility console of all time*, dont give me shit about xbox 1 or whatever backwards compat when there is an handful of original xbox games and xbox360 games avaialble, that isnt backwards compat its just a tiny list of games available that they got the permission from the devs, they dont even reach 10% of their respective consoles games numbers and never will get even close to 100%, becuase the way xbox handles backward compats they need the devs permission  and probably the game source code to recompile it with changes, they dont just use a simple emulator, they recompile some code in each game, therefore even in 20 years you wont have 50% of original xbox /xbox360 games at all and never 100% becuase many studios went kaput, and their games source codes and permissions are probably forever lost.



In 20 years you'll be emulating silicon valley on your phone.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 9, 2020)

isoboy said:


> In 20 years you'll be emulating silicon valley on your phone.


its been more than 20 years and still there arent any decent emulators of atari jaguar,3DO,sega saturn or even original xbox, so yeah 20 years doesnt make you gain a decent emulator sadly.


----------



## K3N1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Wait there's 4,000 ps4 games?


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 9, 2020)

Well, couldn't they stream those games?
BC for some of these is like... Solved if they are streamed. 
Go streaming, boys! The legend of the future begins with the PS5.

I really don't know, but are any of these games system demanding? I could understand that, but it seems that games that pushed the PS4 will run. And these seem like modest indie games.

In the end, love me as I am. I love you all, truly.


----------



## DAZA (Oct 9, 2020)

Reading this news now makes me wonder if they were sat on the fence waiting for microsoft to show their hand and sony shitting bricks enough to rush to make this work leading to "bugs and unexpected errors" 

dont worry for anyone who gets a ps5 give them a year or two to patch any issues to make it flawless, failing that just stick with your ps4


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> There were already very few games worth buying at a full $60, so it really doesn't change much in terms of needing to wait for discounts to get the most value out of your purchases.



Yeaaaaaaaaah I'll pass


----------



## Xzi (Oct 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeaaaaaaaaah I'll pass


You'll pass on buying AAA games in general?  I'm not touching anything at $70, but $35 a few months after release isn't much worse than $30 was.  When I do get around to buying a PS5, I'm sure my physical library won't grow larger than 10-12 games anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> You'll pass on buying AAA games in general?  I'm not touching anything at $70, but $35 a few months after release isn't much worse than $30 was.  When I do get around to buying a PS5, I'm sure my physical library won't grow larger than 10-12 games anyway.



Or incomplete games that require DLC or microtransaction bullshit, no. Release complete games, you dumbass developers, is what I say.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Or incomplete games that require DLC or microtransaction bullshit, no. Release complete games, you dumbass developers, is what I say.


That's fair, but it's on a case-by-case basis I think.  Obviously some developers/publishers are better about releasing "complete" and worthwhile games than others.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 9, 2020)

Advice, keep your PS4 if you can.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> That's fair, but it's on a case-by-case basis I think.  Obviously some developers/publishers are better about releasing "complete" and worthwhile games than others.



Yeah, no kidding. But I can't even preorder a PS5 no thanks to stupid scalpers.  So what did I do? I said "eff it" and I'm swapping my PS4 HDD with an SSD.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> It's as if some of you for some odd reason, think that EVERY single Xbox, 360, XB1 title is going to be backwards compatible with the Series X. BC wasn't 100% with 360 or XB1 either. So I'm not quite sure what some people are crying over. That list of games is nothing anyway. It's like complaining that Soda Drinker Pro and Professional Farmer 2017 won't play on the Series X.


You're missing the point.

*modsnip*


----------



## Xzi (Oct 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, no kidding. But I can't even preorder a PS5 no thanks to stupid scalpers.  So what did I do? I said "eff it" and I'm swapping my PS4 HDD with an SSD.


In the same boat, no pre-order and no Demon's Souls on release for me.  Might be for the best though, save us maybe $100 in a year or two.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Oct 9, 2020)

That's to expect from a budge low performance system..


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 9, 2020)

Something tells me this is going to be a PS2-esque situation when it comes to BC; that is, without using something like Game Boost, many of these "problematic" games will be fine, but you're going to have those situations where Game Boost will break games...kind of like running some games in those OC'ed OG Xboxes and encountering errors.

At least they're being upfront about this. If the console maker was EA, they'd keep beating their drum of lies until the system releases!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2020)

Xzi said:


> In the same boat, no pre-order and no Demon's Souls on release for me.  Might be for the best though, save us maybe $100 in a year or two.



Maybe around the holidays perhaps



PROTOBOY said:


> That's to expect from a budge low performance system..



Gee, what did you expect, high end consoles with an RTX 3090 and 16 core CPU?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe around the holidays perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what did you expect, high end consoles with an RTX 3090 and 16 core CPU?



I doubt the supply situation's gonna be that much better a month from launch.


----------



## depaul (Oct 10, 2020)

4000 is a lot... really alot. Almost all the PS4 library will be backward compatible.

Can't wait to buy PS5 and not touch it for ages... just like what happened with my PS4


----------



## tabzer (Oct 10, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> what fucking errors? my decision to get a ps5 continues to drift further and further away. first they are releasing all their so called exclusives on pc and continue to censorship the shit out of everything and now BC might not even work properly!



Then you haven't been paying attention to all of the reports, from SONY directly, about how the PS5 will be BC with 99% of PS4 titles.  If it's only this list of 10 games that won't be compatible, then we are sitting at 99.75% BC--which would be an improvement.  How is this clarification bad news at all??  Do you "waah waah" at the clouds in the sky, too?

This article just offers a little more clarity--it's not a departure from anything Sony has previously said about PS5 capabilities.  



Memoir said:


> Xbox/Microsoft is over here trying to make the experience as grand as possible... Sony is like "ssd go brrrrr"



Oh yeah, Sony isn't compatible with Fable II.  Looks like they've already lost.


----------



## Dominator211 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> what fucking errors? my decision to get a ps5 continues to drift further and further away. first they are releasing all their so called exclusives on pc and continue to censorship the shit out of everything and now BC might not even work properly!


Errors? ok, what? ITS THE SAME DAMN ARCHITECTURE X86 and X86!!! There should be None of this error stuff


----------



## Arras (Oct 10, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Sounds like Sony is too lazy to release a few compatibility patches, like the 360 and Xbone did. They could easily reboot the PS5 into a PS4_FIRM and run the PS4 in a sort of "PS4 Mode" like the 3DS does with GBA injects and DS games.


Probably just a business decision. Whatever weird quirk these games have in common would be far more expensive to fix and test(!) a ton of games again than it is to just cut their losses and say they don't work, especially since none of them are particularly noteworthy.



Dominator211 said:


> Errors? ok, what? ITS THE SAME DAMN ARCHITECTURE X86 and X86!!! There should be None of this error stuff


Different hardware introduces different bugs. Just look at all the pc games that break on specific cpus or graphic cards.


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dominator211 said:


> Errors? ok, what? ITS THE SAME DAMN ARCHITECTURE X86 and X86!!! There should be None of this error stuff


What? I can't play my Wii game on my Switch? It'S tHE sAMe daMn ArCHitEcHTurE ARM aND ARM!1!


----------



## Dominator211 (Oct 10, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> What? I can't play my Wii game on my Switch? It'S tHE sAMe daMn ArCHitEcHTurE ARM aND ARM!1!


Your Wrong , The Wii was POWERPC


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 10, 2020)

@Retroboy

I agree and I also disagree with you. It would be nice to have BC but it isn't a pressing issue like it was in the past. PS5/Series-X I would mainly be playing those next gen games PS4/XB1 is more of icing on the cake since next gen will support last gen. It also saves you the time of buying those games again. The part I will disagree with you is they should include a premium model that takes out the time and support BC. It should be on a limited edition bases where they can sell a certain amount of units.

Take PS3 for example Sony should have released base model 40gb no BC for $400 and made the 60gb model limited edition for $600 kinda similar how they do iPhone 11 and then you have the iPhone 11 Pro. It would atleast give the users a chance to pick and choose if they want full BC support they will pay premium for it. If they just want to play only next gen they will buy the base model therefore evreyone is happy. This is why I like about Series-X they may not support all games from Xbox and 360 but they are making an effort. It boils down to personal taste.  The PS5 diskless model was a waste of a model they should have just made a BC PS5 limited edition and sold it for $800 (trust me it would have sold) They could have take the time to make it but with how successful PS Now is doing they rather not mess up their subscription sales but sometimes you don't want to be tied down to always paying. I love Xbox Gamepass but half of the games are dirt cheap I can buy them versus paying $200 a year for gamepass ultimate. 

BC isn't a deal breaker for me but I am atleast happy that the PS4 and Xbox One is BC with next gen because my PS4 is 6 years old and it is giving me problems. Idk how much longer will my PS3 or my PS2 last  but hopefully emulation improve on the PS3.  For my PS2 I just use the emulator it isn't worth me connecting my PS2 to the television it would be a waste of time the same thing apply for my wii I just use dolphin and I get a better resolution anyway


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 10, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @Retroboy
> 
> I agree and I also disagree with you. It would be nice to have BC but it isn't a pressing issue like it was in the past. PS5/Series-X I would mainly be playing those next gen games PS4/XB1 is more of icing on the cake since next gen will support last gen. It also saves you the time of buying those games again. The part I will disagree with you is they should include a premium model that takes out the time and support BC. It should be on a limited edition bases where they can sell a certain amount of units.
> 
> ...



Or, they could make a SoC, put it in a case and make it work with USB-A 3.2...whatever the fuck they're calling the best version of USB 3.1 nowadays and USB-C and sell it to those who want it. If anything, that's what I've been thinking these guys should do if they want to attract their current customer base.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I doubt the supply situation's gonna be that much better a month from launch.



Yeah, reaaaaaally well planned on Sony's part


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 10, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Or, they could make a SoC, put it in a case and make it work with USB-A 3.2...whatever the fuck they're calling the best version of USB 3.1 nowadays and USB-C and sell it to those who want it. If anything, that's what I've been thinking these guys should do if they want to attract their current customer base.



The main thing is the old hardware will be bound to break eventually. If emulators didn't exist we wouldn't be able to enjoy retro gaming unless you was going to pay premium price for older systems. 20 years from now we would have to rely on emulation because our physical systems will be destroyed. I personally lost my SNES, GBA, GBC and PS1 due to hurricane Wilma back in 2004. Any unfortunate event can happen.

ROMS and emulators play a very important role in the gaming world... Newer generation consoles will forget about the past but the emulators will last forever


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Oct 10, 2020)

Most of you are clueless. No the PS5 is NOT emulating PS4. Going from PS4 hardware to PS5 hardware is the equivalent of upgrading a low/mid tier gaming PC from , the architecture is not any different. The only reason the PS5 would have limitations with PS4 games is Sony's shit operating system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2020)

tabzer said:


> Then you haven't been paying attention to all of the reports, from SONY directly, about how the PS5 will be BC with 99% of PS4 titles.  If it's only this list of 10 games that won't be compatible, then we are sitting at 99.75% BC--which would be an improvement.  How is this clarification bad news at all??  Do you "waah waah" at the clouds in the sky, too?
> 
> This article just offers a little more clarity--it's not a departure from anything Sony has previously said about PS5 capabilities.
> 
> ...



Then get it on Steam


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 10, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The main thing is the old hardware will be bound to break eventually. If emulators didn't exist we wouldn't be able to enjoy retro gaming unless you was going to pay premium price for older systems. 20 years from now we would have to rely on emulation because our physical systems will be destroyed. I personally lost my SNES, GBA, GBC and PS1 due to hurricane Wilma back in 2004. Any unfortunate event can happen.
> 
> ROMS and emulators play a very important role in the gaming world... Newer generation consoles will forget about the past but the emulators will last forever


Nintendo consoles are built like bricks, especially older ones, I don't think we need to worry about them breaking.
Disc based consoles though, the laser is doomed to fail eventually, and sooner or later there won't be any more replacements to buy.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 10, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> cmon like all emulators/bc mode there are always some tiny issues somewhere, they just didint fully tested every 4000+ games from top to bottom, so its there way to say if a random game has some crash when doing certain conditions or just a wierd texture or whatever.
> 
> there were some ps2 games that didnt work even on ps3 with ps2 hardware and some ps1 games that didnt work either on the ps1 emulator.
> 
> so its there way of saying if something happens on any of the supported 4000+ games  they warned you, heck im glade the list of incompatible games is so small at least, besides shadow complex remastered i would never play any of the games on the list.


Were there any GameCube games that didn't work on Wii? Game Boy or GB Colour games that didn't work on GB Advance? GBA games that didn't work on DS? I know there were a handful of DS games that didn't work on the DSi or 3DS due to the lack of a GBA slot - Guitar Hero with that dongle, for example. Wii games that didn't work on the Wii U?

Actually, scratch that last one - almost the entire Wii library didn't work, even on the standard Wii, due to dysfunctional motion controls. Pile of trash; the only redeemable ones I know of were Super Paper Mario (which only infrequently used motion), Twilight Princess (where the pointer could be disabled) and Super Smash Bros. Brawl (no motion whatsoever).


----------



## Delerious (Oct 10, 2020)

At this point, I'm just gonna stick to PC and Switch anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2020)

But can it play Crysis (remastered) ????

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Delerious said:


> At this point, I'm just gonna stick to PC and Switch anyway.



I have a gaming PC and a Switch, but it's hard to pass up Sony exclusives. For me at least.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Nintendo consoles are built like bricks, especially older ones, I don't think we need to worry about them breaking.
> Disc based consoles though, the laser is doomed to fail eventually, and sooner or later there won't be any more replacements to buy.



PCBs and capacitors wear out and stop working, cart contacts rust out, even if consoles don't die out, physical media will. Lasers die, CD has disc rot, etc, emulation is a good way to preserve them, people opposed to emulation
don't know what the hell they're complaining about.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Oct 10, 2020)

ps5 to suck; kaz hirai seen screaming "you can only go forward!! NEVER BACKWARDS!!!" in sony's HQ hallways.

what's with sony just refusing to accept fans wanting to play older games, it's like they went full dumb since the ps3
"a fun, colorful platformer!? sorry we only make smart edgy games with super graphics for fedora forum trolls, buy the official playstation mug"
they could destroy nintendo at their game if they weren't so petty


----------



## Slavaka (Oct 10, 2020)

While I do enjoy being able to download old gen titles, it would be nice if they would state if you can run ps4 games on the console from a disc. Until I hear more, I'm assuming that it is only backwards compatible if you download the game?


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 10, 2020)

the only games worth for backwards compatibility are the exclusive ps4 games, say TLOU, spider-man, kingdom hearts III, persona 5 R. the rest is neglible, especially if you have a PC. This feels like PSX to PS2 again.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 10, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> PCBs and capacitors wear out and stop working, cart contacts rust out, even if consoles don't die out, physical media will. Lasers die, CD has disc rot, etc, emulation is a good way to preserve them, people opposed to emulation
> don't know what the hell they're complaining about.


True but, we know how to repair all of that. Capacitors will always be available and are a super simple repair, EPROM chips will always be available to flash ROMs onto to repair faulty carts, contacts can be cleaned and tinned, etc. Of course flashing new ROMs onto EPROM chips relies on someone actually collecting and sharing the ROMs in the first place, unless you thought to make your own backup of all your games in case you needed them later on to repair a faulty cart.
Anything custom that isn't mass produced can be problematic to fix, luckily the custom parts are usually not the ones that fail.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 10, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> Were there any GameCube games that didn't work on Wii? Game Boy or GB Colour games that didn't work on GB Advance? GBA games that didn't work on DS? I know there were a handful of DS games that didn't work on the DSi or 3DS due to the lack of a GBA slot - Guitar Hero with that dongle, for example. Wii games that didn't work on the Wii U?
> 
> Actually, scratch that last one - almost the entire Wii library didn't work, even on the standard Wii, due to dysfunctional motion controls. Pile of trash; the only redeemable ones I know of were Super Paper Mario (which only infrequently used motion), Twilight Princess (where the pointer could be disabled) and Super Smash Bros. Brawl (no motion whatsoever).


well gba video cartridges like pokemon episodes and such dont work on the ds,some games with motion sensors like Kirby's Tilt & Tumble and Wario Ware: Twist have issues (also on the gba SP) because the cartriddge is upside down which makes them unplayable.

gc games that had bba and moden support can acess those features at all like phantasy star online and games like mario kart doble dash and so on.

there is always some nitpicks if you look close enough.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 10, 2020)

not buying a ps5 unless Joe's Diner is working day one so fuck off sony


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Oct 10, 2020)

Everyone can thank Microsoft for this occurring, you can guarantee it wouldn't happen without them.

I suppose you could also say, we can thank the PS4 for making the Microsoft Series consoles and it's supporting systems and features so much better.

This is why genuine competition is best, not fanboy blind devotion.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 10, 2020)

Slavaka said:


> While I do enjoy being able to download old gen titles, it would be nice if they would state if you can run ps4 games on the console from a disc. Until I hear more, I'm assuming that it is only backwards compatible if you download the game?


why dont you just visit the website? it specifically mentions discs working


----------



## PatrickD85 (Oct 10, 2020)

All time Nintendo fan here. One time PS2 owner.  Quick note; liked it ... but simply missed the Nintendo games.
Never owned a M$ system, or wanted one.

Following the PS5 and Xbox Series X ... IF i  where to get another console to have besides the Nintendo Switch it would be hands down Xbox Series X at this point. Backward compat wise Xbox is being very pro-consumer. Better speeds, auto hdr and so on. The Quick resume seems awesome ... as I play multiple games simultaneously.

But for now Im waiting till it all hits people's hands.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 10, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> These are nothing but opinions, and therefore are irrelevant.
> 
> Your conception that because you own every console you are somehow a "true gamer" is laughable, and you're just ignoring all the counter points as to why retro compatibility is important, and why so many people work towards that goal.
> 
> ...


Everyting is opinion.

Fact

Get your switch, try play your nes cart.

Oooo fucknugit i cant, but ill slate sony.

Get your xbug and slap any game in.

Shitfuckadoodle, i have to wait.

So fuck off been buttercup pretty rainbow printed wet blankets bitching over a feature NO ONE ELSE OFFERS.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2020)

Fun fact I got a review code for Robinson: The Journey here and could not complete the review because it made me immediately motion sick. I actually couldn't tolerate VR at all for a couple of years after trying to review that game it affected me that badly.

But yeah I would rather they concentrate on making good games run well rather than strive to make everything BC and have a worse experience.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 10, 2020)

From what I've heard about the errors, one of them is a sports title where the crowd in the stadium moves at double speed.... If the errors are basically no worse than stuff like that, well, who cares.. Shadow Complex is the only disappointment from that list anyway, but I've got that on the team Green side so all is good!


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 10, 2020)

are there even 4000 ps4 games in existence? are they all worth playing? is there even enough time in a lifetime to play every title from ps4 games if 4000 are in existence?
No. no. No. 


There's probably less than 50 games worth playing for PS4. If you have a job, and spend 3 hours a night on games after work, it'd take you an entire year to get through those 50. but then you wouldn't have time to play ps5 games. 

inb4 collector trolls


----------



## tofttwaswas (Oct 10, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> what fucking errors? my decision to get a ps5 continues to drift further and further away. first they are releasing all their so called exclusives on pc and continue to censorship the shit out of everything and now BC might not even work properly!


I'm out of the loop, what have they censored?


----------



## Idaho (Oct 10, 2020)

Sony is being too honest for their own good here, their communication towards backward comp has really been mediocre, not saying the final product will be tho, I think it'll be fine, I just wish they could communicate about PS1/PS2  & PS3 as well...


----------



## GoldenBullet (Oct 10, 2020)

Omg, how is this any worse than Microsoft having to go through games one by one and make an approval list. Console games are not like pc games in that they are meant to just run on drivers. Sony can easily start putting out patches for their backwards compat or even give a way for developers to update their games after they are done going through them.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 10, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe around the holidays perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what did you expect, high end consoles with an RTX 3090 and 16 core CPU?


yes, after the disaster that was the ps4 and xbox one i expect 16 core cpus and sli 3090s
while we're at it i want 128 gigs of ram and a 8tb ssd with read and write speeds of3 300gb/s 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> not buying a ps5 unless Joe's Diner is working day one so fuck off sony


You hate nintendo you hate microsoft and you hate sony
at this point you might as well be a pc gamer


----------



## Cortador (Oct 10, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> It's as if some of you for some odd reason, think that EVERY single Xbox, 360, XB1 title is going to be backwards compatible with the Series X. BC wasn't 100% with 360 or XB1 either. So I'm not quite sure what some people are crying over. That list of games is nothing anyway. It's like complaining that Soda Drinker Pro and Professional Farmer 2017 won't play on the Series X.


It is 100% with the first Xbox. Just pop in a disc and it works. As for 360, Microsoft took a careful approach due to it being actual emulation on Xbox one.

I would imagine on the new generation there shouldn’t be much limitation when it comes to emulating all 360 games.

Keep in mind that those 360 games are also having enhancements being applied to them at the rendering level. Look up “Heutchy Method”.

It would be interesting if the PS5 could play PS3 games natively but alas that is not even part of the discussion by Sony.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 10, 2020)

Cortador said:


> It is 100% with the first Xbox. Just pop in a disc and it works.


not true


----------



## Snintendog (Oct 10, 2020)

Cortador said:


> It is 100% with the first Xbox. Just pop in a disc and it works. As for 360, Microsoft took a careful approach due to it being actual emulation on Xbox one.
> 
> I would imagine on the new generation there shouldn’t be much limitation when it comes to emulating all 360 games.
> 
> ...



I am still stuck on the fact that the PS5 cant play the ps4 games made in its OWN architecture this isnt even a major Hardware Revision change IE from x86(specialized) on XBOX og to Power PC on the 360 to Modern x86-64x Xboxone/SeriesX.

Honestly the fact that the ps4 to ps5 have ANY incompatibilities both being x86-64x machines that are running what is assumed an updated sony OS raises Red flags akin to OSX Version compatibility Woes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> No, im not the type of person to bitch like a little girl over a feature no one else provides.
> 
> If you have anything to add, show me your switch playing your n64 cartidges, cube discs.
> 
> ...



Ok dont mind me grabbing this Paperclip


----------



## tabzer (Oct 10, 2020)

tofttwaswas said:


> I'm out of the loop, what have they censored?



AFAIK, Persona 7 Royal had a localization edit due to SJW culture and the wanted to avoid the appearance of being homophobic.  (Mother 3 isn't being localized for the same reason maybe.  Maybe the US is just becoming too gay, or oversensitive, idk.)  Pinball FX2 had some things removed/edited on their classics, Omega Labyrinth Life had the character interaction, where you can play with their boobies, removed.  I think only one of these examples are due to Sony, though.  I'm not sure.



Idaho said:


> Sony is being too honest for their own good here, their communication towards backward comp has really been mediocre, not saying the final product will be tho, I think it'll be fine, I just wish they could communicate about PS1/PS2  & PS3 as well...



They said no BC for PS1, 2, and 3.  That's all there is to be said.  What do you, or can you expect?


----------



## smf (Oct 11, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> Honestly the fact that the ps4 to ps5 have ANY incompatibilities both being x86-64x machines that are running what is assumed an updated sony OS raises Red flags akin to OSX Version compatibility Woes.



No it doesn't. What they are saying is that some PS4 games have bugs that only show up when running on a faster system. This happens for all types of software on all machines, most companies just aren't so honest about it.

Sony patented a system for detecting these kinds of bugs, but they can't force the developers to fix them.


----------



## Moon164 (Oct 11, 2020)

I wonder why, specifically, these random games won't work.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 11, 2020)

getting xbox 360 flashbacks


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 11, 2020)

tofttwaswas said:


> I'm out of the loop, what have they censored?



Around a year ago, Sony decided to start requiring censorship on games in a global level mostly sexual content, so some of the more lewd games end up being released censored in the PS4 and uncensored in the Switch version.

https://www.businessinsider.com/son...ensorship-in-response-to-sonys-new-policies-2


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 11, 2020)

(note : haven't read entire thread)
What I'm wondering : how do they come up with this list? Did they send out ps5's to all their developers with a 'test yer ps4 games plz' request or did they play we sing and hitman go at their quarters?


Still... No intention of getting one right now. Just curious, that's all


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> at this point you might as well be a pc gamer


you finally figured it out huh took you long enough! 

consoles have continued to disappoint me for years but PC *ALWAYS *delivers!


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 11, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> (note : haven't read entire thread)
> What I'm wondering : how do they come up with this list? Did they send out ps5's to all their developers with a 'test yer ps4 games plz' request or did they play we sing and hitman go at their quarters?
> 
> 
> Still... No intention of getting one right now. Just curious, that's all


no, they tested them all internally


----------



## Bowl0l (Oct 11, 2020)

Lesson here is buy multi-plats on PC. The PC community welcomes anyone, anytime and we have Steam as our gaming library savior.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cortador said:


> It is 100% with the first Xbox. Just pop in a disc and it works. As for 360, Microsoft took a careful approach due to it being actual emulation on Xbox one.
> 
> I would imagine on the new generation there shouldn’t be much limitation when it comes to emulating all 360 games.
> 
> ...


lol what planet are you living? original xbox backwards compatibility is everything but 100% on xbox360 it was only like 43 % of the games and even those were full of glitches, from slowdowns to graphical glitches and original xbox on xbox1 is even worse since there is only 41 games out of over 1000 that the original xbox had, how is that 100%?


----------



## Cyan (Oct 11, 2020)

from the 10 games list, I own only Robinson.
And I'm not even sure I'll play it, I couldn't complete it on PS4 for the same reason P1ngPong mentioned above (total dizziness) and bugs (game not registering completed mission and not telling you to do next one).


I'm just happy that they didn't change their stance on *FREE* PS4 camera adapter ! They announced on their past blogs post that it would be free, and it still is. they just need to tell how they will distribute it. Maybe give PSVR serial and a shipping address ?
And I'm happy VR is part of the compatible BC games, I thought VR was part of the 1% incompatibility, but it seems they work fine !


Games will be 70?
Wait, they already are 70-80€ in europe !
They will increase the price for PS5 ? just by the PS4 version and get the free upgrade for PS5 ! (for games with free upgrade. some might need to be purchased)
of course, it'll not be possible for PS5 exclusive, but I'm sure lot of games will be released on BOTH PS4 and PS5 for a while.




> *Transfer digital games from a PS4 console to a PS5 console*
> 
> •    You can transfer digital games and saved data from a PS4 console to a PS5 console using WiFi data transfer.
> •    You can access PS4 games on a PS5 console directly from a PS5 extended storage drive.


I'm not sure to understand that one.
PS5 extended storage drive.... is that a HDD or SSD ?
how would we put PS4 games on a PS5 ext ? though wifi ? certainly not by connecting PS5 ext into PS4.
can't we just plug out PS4 extended drive to PS5 instead?

They say you transfer games from PS4 to PS5 "using wifi".
Can't you just download them again from PSN??? and for savegame either PS+ cloud or USB!
Can't you just use direct ethernet connection like I did from PS4 to PS4 Pro?? Why wifi ???




> T*he SHARE menu cannot be displayed during PS4 gameplay on PS5 consoles*. You can take screenshots and images by pressing the create button on your DualSense wireless controller to show the create menu. Additionally, you can use the button shortcuts to start/stop video recording or to save screenshots as follows:
> 
> •   Single press the create (DualSense) or SHARE button (DUALSHOCK4) to show the create menu
> •    Press and hold the create (DualSense) or SHARE button (DUALSHOCK4)  to take a screenshot
> ...


No mention to streaming PS4 games to twitch/youtube/etc????
Only video recording, but no "in game Live" streaming ?
Will there be any Streaming feature at all ??? Will PS5 game have streaming feature ? Twitch is lucrative, I don't see any console not having it. It's just too bad if PS4 game couldn't be streamed on PS5...
it would also decide players between Xbox Series or PS5


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cyan said:


> from the 10 games list, I own only Robinson.
> And I'm not even sure I'll play it, I couldn't complete it on PS4 for the same reason P1ngPong mentioned above (total dizziness) and bugs (game not registering completed mission and not telling you to do next one).
> 
> 
> ...


guessing for ps5 digital edition cant read discs and not all games are on psn so the wifi transfer might be what they figured out, you can also stream ps4 games to ps5 so you can use the dualsence i guess, but when streaming you get no boostmode so no idea why anyone would stream ps4 to ps5, unless they want to play those 10 games tough on the ps5.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 11, 2020)

stream PS4 on PS5 ? you mean while playing ?  I missed that part.
you better just plug your PS4 to TV if it has to be powered with no other improvement.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cyan said:


> stream PS4 on PS5 ? I missed that part.
> you better just plug your PS4 to TV if it has to be powered with no other improvement.


https://www.pushsquare.com/news/2020/10/you_can_use_remote_play_to_stream_ps4_games_to_your_ps5

the only real reason i see this being a thing is you have a ps4 filled with 2tb games and dont want to fill your ps5 due to small ssd size, and both your ps4/ps5 are in different rooms  so you can remote play them if you dont care about improvements in bc and dont want to fill your ps5 ssd, and alows you to play the imcompatible games on ps5 aswhell which i think its nice.

also there are games that arent on psn therefore if you own ps5 digital edition you couldnt  play them BC at all, so this is a way to play those ps4 games with physical discs on ps5 by streaming from ps4.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 11, 2020)

how about PS3, PS2, PS1 phisical disks? That would be something....i would really consider IT and save my money


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 11, 2020)

Cortador said:


> It is 100% with the first Xbox. Just pop in a disc and it works. As for 360, Microsoft took a careful approach due to it being actual emulation on Xbox one.
> 
> I would imagine on the new generation there shouldn’t be much limitation when it comes to emulating all 360 games.
> 
> ...



Microsoft added games to the BC list over time, not all at once. Just as Sony has announced would be the case. Also, some games will have enhancements on the PS5 as well.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 11, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> lol what planet are you living? original xbox backwards compatibility is everything but 100% on xbox360 it was only like 43 % of the games and even those were full of glitches, from slowdowns to graphical glitches and original xbox on xbox1 is even worse since there is only 41 games out of over 1000 that the original xbox had, how is that 100%?


Whilst I signed up for Insider just so I could try Mass Effect as soon as (and man, wtf was that...) - it was fixed ...those slowdowns and glitches were only present early on, clearly work hadn't been finished by that time, however this got ironed out very quickly, and there (as far as I know) isn't a single 360 game that performs worse on Xbox One now - more often than not they perform better - and upgrade to a One X (or the new uns) and the games of course run better still. Disappointing about the lack of work on OG games though, true (hell there's a huge amount of 360 games I still want)


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 11, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Whilst I signed up for Insider just so I could try Mass Effect as soon as (and man, wtf was that...) - it was fixed ...those slowdowns and glitches were only present early on, clearly work hadn't been finished by that time, however this got ironed out very quickly, and there (as far as I know) isn't a single 360 game that performs worse on Xbox One now - more often than not they perform better - and upgrade to a One X (or the new uns) and the games of course run better still. Disappointing about the lack of work on OG games though, true (hell there's a huge amount of 360 games I still want)


 he said xbox backwards compatibility was 100% which it isnt, when someone says 100% it just means every game works and as of right now

theres around 
27% of all xbox360 titles avalialble
4% of original Xbox titles avaliable.

how is that 100% when you cant even play most 30% of the games on it? but nope according to him just slide a disc in and it just worked lol.

Do remind, all this backwards compat took years to get to here, so i wonder how many more  years(if ever) they will pursue more developers to let them recompile there games and put them on backwards compat.(or how many will actually let them do that  if they are still around).


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 11, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> he said xbox backwards compatibility was 100% which it isnt, when someone says 100% it just means every game works and as of right now
> 
> theres around
> 27% of all xbox360 titles avalialble
> ...


Obviously I wasn't arguing that, I'm talking about your 43% of 360 games, all with many glitches and slowdowns comments, which is just tosh. Mass Effect and Halo Reach I remember being hilariously bad at first, but as I said, try playing them now....


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 11, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Obviously I wasn't arguing that, I'm talking about your 43% of 360 games, all with many glitches and slowdowns comments, which is just tosh. Mass Effect and Halo Reach I remember being hilariously bad at first, but as I said, try playing them now....


*43% was the original xbox emulated on xbox 360*, there is no 43% on xbox one, and xbox emulation on xbox360 is awful still to this day they never made a decent emulator or fixed many gfx or slowdowns, thats what i was referring.

on xbox one backwards compat the maximum you have is only 27%(x360) and 4%(xbox)...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> People ridiculed me for being skeptical of claims of 99% compatibility claim leap from 'almost all' top 100 games before MS ate their lunch on BC support... sounds like a backwards compatibility public beta
> 
> I think it's gonna be smart to hold onto a ps4 pro for a while if you want to be sure.



that's what I was thinking as well.  I distinctly remember them saying top 100 at first.  there are even articles that mention that, restating that it's almost all ps4 games (not just the top 100), so obviously sony said it and I didn't misunderstand.  sony made the same claims about the vita which turned into a beta for psp games.  I do not like Cerny, so it wouldn't surprise me if some games have more than just minor issues.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 13, 2020)

godreborn said:


> that's what I was thinking as well.  I distinctly remember them saying top 100 at first.  there are even articles that mention that, restating that it's almost all ps4 games (not just the top 100), so obviously sony said it and I didn't misunderstand.  sony made the same claims about the vita which turned into a beta for psp games.  I do not like Cerny, so it wouldn't surprise me if some games have more than just minor issues.


you clearly remember wrong, watch the road to ps5 video again and listen to what cerny actually said


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> you clearly remember wrong, watch the road to ps5 video again and listen to what cerny actually said



Clearly not, because others remember the same thing.  Sony must've said it at some point, then backtracked.  I mean does the ps4 even have 4000 games?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw, cerny also said North America would have around 100 playable pap games on the vita.  We got 9 at launch so he's been known to lie.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 13, 2020)

godreborn said:


> Clearly not, because others remember the same thing.  Sony must've said it at some point, then backtracked.  I mean does the ps4 even have 4000 games?


provide a source then, should be easy for you since theyve clearly "mustve said it at some point".
the moment they announced backwards compatibility they talked about the overwhelming majority of games being compatible, having tested the top 100 games by playtime so far and testing thousands more until launch. people just dont listen and only hear what they want to hear. same with you, calling cerny a liar so he must clearly always lie whenever he says something


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> provide a source then, should be easy for you since theyve clearly "mustve said it at some point".
> the moment they announced backwards compatibility they talked about the overwhelming majority of games being compatible, having tested the top 100 games by playtime so far and testing thousands more until launch. people just dont listen and only hear what they want to hear. same with you, calling cerny a liar so he must clearly always lie whenever he says something


Well, that certainly explains your point of view.  I can guarantee there's no 4000 ps4 titles.  That should already tell you he's exaggerating just to look better compared to the xbox.  I don't try to act like I'm buddy buddy with a brand I like.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 13, 2020)

godreborn said:


> Btw, cerny also said North America would have around 100 playable pap games on the vita.  We got 9 at launch so he's been known to lie.


thats a lie, there were hundreds available at launch


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2020)

Like I said, it's semantics.  "At launch" is the key.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 13, 2020)

godreborn said:


> Like I said, it's semantics.  "At launch" is the key.


at launch meaning day 1, no semantics


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2020)

That doesn't mean all 4000 will be playable at launch.  Like I said, why would you give the lead engineer of the vita any credibility?  I read that the ps4 bc is a day 1 update.  It doesn't work without the update so goodbye to software version 1.00.  This was mentioned on one of Sony's European websites


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 13, 2020)

godreborn said:


> That doesn't mean all 4000 will be playable at launch.  Like I said, why would you give the lead engineer of the vita any credibility?  I read that the ps4 bc is a day 1 update.  It doesn't work without the update so goodbye to software version 1.00.  This was mentioned on one of Sony's European websites


what does it matter if its requiring a day 1 update? the xbox does too. and yes, it does mean all of those will be playable day 1. if theres a person to give credibility its the lead engineer of a platform, including ps4 and ps5


----------



## godreborn (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm talking about those people who are waiting on an exploit.  You can't just use it for ps4 games in preparation.  You have to update.  I never mentioned xbox, but ps fanboys try to defend Sony by using the competirion.  "But they do it"


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 13, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I'm talking about those people who are waiting on an exploit.  You can't just use it for ps4 games in preparation.  You have to update.  I never mentioned xbox, but ps fanboys try to defend Sony by using the competirion.  "But they do it"


how heavy are those goal posts btw? you seem to be moving them a lot


----------



## 6_9 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sites say" fortunately, none of the are popular" . i dont think so, especially shadow complex and Hitman GO


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Oct 13, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> what fucking errors? my decision to get a ps5 continues to drift further and further away. first they are releasing all their so called exclusives on pc and continue to censorship the shit out of everything and now BC might not even work properly!


I see no GOW on PC and BB and DS seems to be just a rumor


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 13, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> *43% was the original xbox emulated on xbox 360*, there is no 43% on xbox one, and xbox emulation on xbox360 is awful still to this day they never made a decent emulator or fixed many gfx or slowdowns, thats what i was referring.
> 
> on xbox one backwards compat the maximum you have is only 27%(x360) and 4%(xbox)...


.....Shiiit, sorry pal!  I have honestly been really ill for the past 2 weeks (not Covid), so errr, yeah that's my excuse haha!


----------



## Dagosty (Oct 14, 2020)

"some may exhibit errors"... "some" means a couple hundreds. i dont believe Sony tested all these supposed 4000 games at all. I would like to see what improvements these games will have on PS5 across the board since they are not optimized to take full adavantage of PS5 hardware, all Xbox BC games are tested and optimized to take full adavantage of the most recent console, Xbox dont say things like 4000 games xbox one games will be BC with some errors and see how that works.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 14, 2020)

Dagosty said:


> "some may exhibit errors"... "some" means a couple hundreds. i dont believe Sony tested all these supposed 4000 games at all. I would like to see what improvements these games will have on PS5 across the board since they are not optimized to take full adavantage of PS5 hardware, all Xbox BC games are tested and optimized to take full adavantage of the most recent console, Xbox dont say things like 4000 games xbox one games will be BC with some errors and see how that works.


those were the ones that they added one by one from xbox360/xbox  im preety sure xbox wont test all 3000+ games of xbox one to add them to their xboxone backwards compatibility fore sure.

its easy to test when you add like 5 games a month like xbox was doing, i highly doubt they tested all xboxone original games like sony did, they are just using a broader backwards compatibility this time around instead of being game per game, they wont be adding afew games a week they are gonna do like sony and ps4/xbox one will get the complete set from day one, if there are issues later im guessing they can update over fw updates latter.


----------



## SubLoverD (Oct 14, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> cmon like all emulators/bc mode there are always some tiny issues somewhere, they just didint fully tested every 4000+ games from top to bottom, so its there way to say if a random game has some crash when doing certain conditions or just a wierd texture or whatever.
> 
> there were some ps2 games that didnt work even on ps3 with ps2 hardware and some ps1 games that didnt work either on the ps1 emulator.
> 
> so its there way of saying if something happens on any of the supported 4000+ games  they warned you, heck im glade the list of incompatible games is so small at least, besides shadow complex remastered i would never play any of the games on the list.



'they just didint fully tested every 4000+ games from top to bottom' why not though? its not like they havent had time between each console


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 14, 2020)

SubLoverD said:


> 'they just didint fully tested every 4000+ games from top to bottom' why not though? its not like they havent had time between each console


lol you think its easy to test every single game from beginning to end and from top to bottom? heck not even developers testing their own games find all the bugs let alone some people testing an sort of emulator bridge on an entire console collection...

you must not know how life works lol, they arent gonna pay like 100 people to spend years testing every game from beginning to end  and find all the areas on said games unlock every thing and such to make sure everything is perfect while not making a single cent on it lol.

no one will ever do that and honestly makes no sense do you think people who make emulators test every single game? they dont, they make a general emulator, than when people report errors on some games they go investigate and fix them latter, that is how it works, no one or company is gonna test 4000 games in advance... they test the most famous ones and then let you test the rest.

with xbox it was diferent, they had to test like 5 games every 2 months at best, sometimes even less. and at the end of the entire console generation they only got around 27% of xbox360 games released and 4% of original xbox games.


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 19, 2020)

What about digital games that you have on your PS4 internal hard drive? How will those be transferred to the PS5?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 19, 2020)

Bryon15 said:


> What about digital games that you have on your PS4 internal hard drive? How will those be transferred to the PS5?


I guess you just log in with your account in the new console and redownload them... wouldn't that be the logical way?


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 20, 2020)

The question i have for people is: Is really so hard to just keep your ps4 connected and just add the ps5 next to it? Im amazed how hard of a concept this is for modern gamers....


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 20, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> The question i have for people is: Is really so hard to just keep your ps4 connected and just add the ps5 next to it? Im amazed how hard of a concept this is for modern gamers....


Actually, yes, it is annoying. Physical space is valuable.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 20, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> The question i have for people is: Is really so hard to just keep your ps4 connected and just add the ps5 next to it? Im amazed how hard of a concept this is for modern gamers....


lol if you live on a very spacious house and your tv furniture is empty then sure but right now under the tv i already got connected the ps3 phat(to play ps1,ps2,ps3) , original xbox, xbox360,n64,wiiu and the ps4, im all out of space and when i get the ps5 obviously im gonna take the ps4 to the garage to store alongside the gamecube and wii(play gc/wii games on wiiu), the ps2 and such.

not everyone has space to just keep several consoles connected at all times under the tv i have 6 and its the max, nothing fits in there, plus the cable box and so on.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 20, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> lol if you live on a very spacious house and your tv furniture is empty then sure but right now under the tv i already got connected the ps3 phat(to play ps1,ps2,ps3) , original xbox, xbox360,n64,wiiu and the ps4, im all out of space and when i get the ps5 obviously im gonna take the ps4 to the garage to store alongside the gamecube and wii(play gc/wii games on wiiu), the ps2 and such.
> 
> not everyone has space to just keep several consoles connected at all times under the tv i have 6 and its the max, nothing fits in there, plus the cable box and so on.



I have the same problem.  I play the minis/classics frequently, so I just have one plugin for all of them (power and hdmi) that I swap, then my nvidia shield also shares an hdmi cable.  I keep them toggled off with a toggle switch when not in use.  I also keep ones that are receiver power on a mat to prevent heat on the carpet.  it's sort of a ghetto setup.  I don't know if I will ever buy a ps5 considering I don't even play the ps4.  I have way too much crap.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 20, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> first they are releasing all their so called exclusives on pc



PS4 still has nearly 80 retail exclusives that are not on PC. Retail meaning not including PSN only titles. If those were added that number is almost doubled. XB1 has a whopping three.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Oct 20, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> PS4 still has nearly 80 retail exclusives that are not on PC. Retail meaning not including PSN only titles. If those were added that number is almost doubled. XB1 has a whopping three.


Rare Replay, Halo 5 and that 1 Forza game are all we need BABY!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 20, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Rare Replay, Halo 5 and that 1 Forza game are all we need BABY!



I believe it. Lmao.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 28, 2020)

tabzer said:


> AFAIK, Persona 7 Royal had a localization edit due to SJW culture and the wanted to avoid the appearance of being homophobic.  (Mother 3 isn't being localized for the same reason maybe.  Maybe the US is just becoming too gay, or oversensitive, idk.)  Pinball FX2 had some things removed/edited on their classics, Omega Labyrinth Life had the character interaction, where you can play with their boobies, removed.  I think only one of these examples are due to Sony, though.  I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> They said no BC for PS1, 2, and 3.  That's all there is to be said.  What do you, or can you expect?



Well I think they could offer BC for PS1 & 2, PSP & even Vita (the PS3 did PS1/PS2 & PSP afterall) but they don't do it because they're afraid customers wouldn't understand why PS3 is not doable then... Too bad, we know PS3 is hard to emulate and the knowledgeable fanbase knows and understand the problem, too bad, decisions are ruled by the idiotic mass...


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Nov 4, 2020)

Wasn't the PS5 initially lacking backwards compatibility,  then they had to offer it as Microsoft demolished them in every area? (Sounds fanboyish, but this statement us true, I think Sony were outplayed in every single area).

Now they're backtracking on that? PS4 games shouldn't require much, if any work,  to function.

They'll have to explain themselves at some point though, they're on the back foot.

I'm sure they'll still sell a lot of PS5's, the brand is still strong, but I fully expect the Xbox to have much larger sales this gen. It'll be interesting to see how Sony deal with this (likely pressured to make even better exclusives- acknowledging they have this gen)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 4, 2020)

yoyoyo69 said:


> Wasn't the PS5 initially lacking backwards compatibility,  then they had to offer it as Microsoft demolished them in every area? (Sounds fanboyish, but this statement us true, I think Sony were outplayed in every single area).
> 
> Now they're backtracking on that? PS4 games shouldn't require much, if any work,  to function.
> 
> ...


No, actually this is not true.
I guess you caught on some rumour long ago and believed it to be true.
Sony never stated PS4 backwards compatibility was not available. It was part of the system since it was designed.

Misinformation really sucks.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Nov 4, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> No, actually this is not true.
> I guess you caught on some rumour long ago and believed it to be true.
> Sony never stated PS4 backwards compatibility was not available. It was part of the system since it was designed.
> 
> Misinformation really sucks.



Misinformation certainly does such.  I was fairly sure Sony had confirmed no backwards compatibility, maybe it was only the PS4, maybe I'm just wrong.

It certainly would make more sense,  porting PS3 games would require work, PS4 should require little to none.

PS1 and PS2 games should work also, as the eorks ready done and they have the emulator built for previous gens, shouldn't even need anything done.

I'm guessing they don't want to include  but knave out PS3. Or perhaps they want to hold them back for PSNow, which seems doubtful.


----------

